# Что использовать?



## oleg (23 Сен 2012)

Привет всем!Подскажите,чем можно отполировать корпус ин-та,чтоб придать ему более концертный вид?


----------



## диапазон64 (24 Сен 2012)

*oleg*,

Полировка целлудоида производится пастой ГОИ. Проверенный и надёжный способ!


----------



## oleg (24 Сен 2012)

Спасибо))


----------



## oleg (1 Ноя 2012)

А каким материалом полировать?


----------



## ze_go (1 Ноя 2012)

байка


----------



## oleg (1 Ноя 2012)

*ze_go*,байка
Буду признателен,если поясните что это за материал.Спасибо))


----------



## ze_go (2 Ноя 2012)

байковые рубашки не носили?


----------



## oleg (2 Ноя 2012)

Может и носил не зная,но раньше не слышал о байковых рубашках.)


----------



## 12q (2 Ноя 2012)

Байка-она же хлопок.она же бавовна.она же pamuk.она же cotton,она же bavevna. .. итд.Рубашки из байки великолепные. а старые и для полировки сгодятся.Полировать можно в принципе любой полировальной пастой. Главное соблюдать правило- от более крупной фракции- к более мелкой.Для ускорения процесса одеваем полировальные круги на электропривод.Работаем осторожно чтобы не сжечь.Житомирские мастера используют полировальные пасты своих составов из недорогих составляющих.Успехов в освоении смежной специальности.


----------



## oleg (2 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо большое,просвятили))


----------

